# Lightscribe



## vectragsi

Hi, im new to the forum, and was hoping somebody could help me with lightscribe.  Im lookin at buying a lightscrive drive for my tower but i havnt got a clue which one to get, i have got about £80 to spend on one.

I am assuming they burn in colour, but need that to be confirmed, just really need somebody to advise on a good drive.

Regards


----------



## Egon

Don't waste your £ on it. You'll need expensive special Lightscribe discs to even use the Lightscribing aspect of it - Also, it doesn't burn in colour, just different shades of black. But, if you still want it, here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Internal-Lightscribe-Software-Bezels/dp/B000Y1ASVQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1219457176&sr=1-5


----------



## scooter

Yeh lightscribe is not in color only mono-chromatic...the discs are overpriced too.

But, as mentioned above..if you really would like one, samsung, lg, pioneer, sony...all make them...any will work! Pick the cheapest


----------



## alexyu

As I said in another thread about lightscribe, I would rather use a pen

Lightscribe                               
-expensive 
-bad quality 
-very few colors 

Pen
-cheap
-better quality
-any color


----------



## scooter

alexyu said:


> as i said in another thread about lightscribe, i would rather use a pen
> 
> lightscribe
> -expensive
> -bad quality
> -very few colors
> 
> pen
> -cheap
> -better quality
> -any color



agreed!


----------



## Comp_Newb

I dont know why everyone says lightscribe sucks! I recently got it and it's awesome. I looks much better than a sharpie. The quality of lightscribe is just like printing so how could it be bad quality? If i had my scanner going i bet all of you would zip your lips! but my stupid vista wont take the driver.
The only thing i dont like is the expensive disks!


----------



## alexyu

Comp_Newb said:


> I dont know why everyone says lightscribe sucks! I recently got it and it's awesome. I looks much better than a sharpie. The quality of lightscribe is just like printing so how could it be bad quality? If i had my scanner going i bet all of you would zip your lips! but my stupid vista wont take the driver.
> The only thing i dont like is the expensive disks!


Printing quality?
This is what you can get with Lightscribe:






And this is what you can get with a printer:




You compare! Should it be a poll?


----------



## tremmor

I don't have a problem with except it takes to long. My neighbor has one. shades of gray and black. its ok. My self because of the price of lightscribe disk may wanting to wait. I use labels and print in color. Just depends on what ya want. if your looking for deals on these i suggest looking for bulk. 
looks good, not the patience though.
cheers.........


----------



## Comp_Newb

It does an awesome job. You cant scribe in color but you can buy colored disks and it looks just like you printed on it. It etches into the color on the disk. I say go for it. It's really cool  and looks a lot better than a sharpie. Especially when you are burning a disk for a friend or making a sideshow for a family member.


----------



## bomberboysk

I personally am semi-nuetral about lightscribe,i personally have it, it does a great job on the discs. But there are the things like the fact its not color, it takes a good deal of time, discs are more expensive than normal ones. But i like using it when i burn cd's of pictures and etc for family members, but other than that, i dont use it often.


----------



## Vizy

Yea, lightscribe takes a long time. It uses a laser to etch an engraving 'silkscreen look a like' into a special disk. Those disks are expensive, and are not worth it. I have a LS burner, i burned a LS disk that came with it, and the quality is great.


----------



## Egon

It doesn't engrave. The disc's front is coated in a photosensitive layer. The laser gives it the light needed to turn the exposed section darker. The longer it's exposed, the darker it gets basically.


----------



## mac550

Egon said:


> Don't waste your £ on it. You'll need expensive special Lightscribe discs to even use the Lightscribing aspect of it - Also, it doesn't burn in colour, just different shades of black. But, if you still want it, here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Internal-Lightscribe-Software-Bezels/dp/B000Y1ASVQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1219457176&sr=1-5



 £38 for a lightscribe **** **. this is more like it mate http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141995 
amazon is such a rip off.


----------



## newgeneral01

i have it and i never used it lol Cds are to much


----------

